# THC Breath Strips



## cadlakmike1

*Has anyone else heard of these, or does anyone have any experience? I'm really curious about this.*​ 

Med-strips are like the Listerine breath strips you buy at the supermarket, except that each one of these comes loaded with 625mg of wonderful THC. The label claims these strips will be effective, discreet and convenient and Med-Strips deliver big-time.

*Here is the breakdown:*

Purchased in West Los Angeles, California
Cost: $10/ea. Or three 2-packs for $50.
Flavors available: Mint and Cinnamon
THC Content: 625mg per strip (a 45x sucker is 600mg)​ 
*The ups:* Smoke free, could not be more convenient or discreet, actually packs a punch (especially if you take two at a time), excellent for the purse or wallet for those emergency times when you must get medicated

*The downs:* These are a little thicker than Listerine strips. When they dissolve, they turn into a little glob of goo in your mouth. Thats not so nice. Also, some might not like them because they abandon the natural wholeness of dried *cannabis.*

*The rest:* The taste is decent and about what you might expect. Like putting a nugget in a wad of spearmint gum and chewing it.

hxxp://potsitiveminds.blogspot.com/2008/12/thc-breath-strips-have-arrived-and.html


----------



## Runbyhemp

Never heard of them.. Have taken THC capsules before though. My friend got them through a MOM company. Man, did they pack a punch !


----------



## umbra

there brand new. saw it over at thcfarmer


----------



## Cannabiscotti

never heard of them, but would love to give you my opinion--PM me....and....and then....and then i can let you know...


----------



## noneedforalarm

thats pretty amazing stuff there,cant wait to try them one day


----------



## cadlakmike1

I haven't tried them. I read this somewhere else, the link is at the bottom of my first post, I was hoping to hear from someone who had tried them.


----------



## noneedforalarm

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I haven't tried them. I read this somewhere else, the link is at the bottom of my first post, I was hoping to hear from someone who had tried them.


i understand wanting to hear from someone that experienced them no doubt,but i had to throw that in there.sad thing for me is ill probably try them illegally before legally.


----------



## cadlakmike1

I think this is even more interesting.  Not going to post all here but this link starts off talking about these and is really interesting.It says they are already on the street for 5 or 6 bucks a strip.

hxxp://www.rollingstone.com/politics/story/13390669/the_great_california_weed_rush/print

(replace xx with tt)


----------



## Cannabiscotti

illegally? just pop em in a listerine breath strip case. " no sir, officer sir. I just wanted to have fresh breath to talk to you. I ate the whole pack cause i forgot to brush my teeth..."


----------



## noneedforalarm

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> illegally? just pop em in a listerine breath strip case. " no sir, officer sir. I just wanted to have fresh breath to talk to you. I ate the whole pack cause i forgot to brush my teeth..."


haha yeah but the original means to get them would be illegal,not to say i couldnt do something along those lines(which im sure i would if i could get my hands on them)once ive acquired them


----------



## Cannabiscotti

yea for sure. but if you had a ready supply you could ship those so easy....


----------



## Trent45

Ehhhhh, see crap like this all the time. Never really gets me excited to buy it

I'll admit it is very useful for ill or disabled persons who cannot consume marijuana through inhalation of the lungs, otherwise just stick to smoking it.


----------



## noneedforalarm

Trent45 said:
			
		

> Ehhhhh, see crap like this all the time. Never really gets me excited to buy it
> 
> I'll admit it is very useful for ill or disabled persons who cannot consume marijuana through inhalation of the lungs, otherwise just stick to smoking it.


true,but we need to get past the primitive stage of smoking imo,its like gas powered guns and gas powered cars...needs to stop with the negative effects.the most efficient way to get thc out of the bud and into your body would be vaporizing atm,you have no side effects from the randomness that makes the pill or the strip.no doubt smoking is an age old tradition and i love it  to death,but there ya have it...to death.


----------



## Trent45

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> no doubt smoking is an age old tradition and i love it to death,but there ya have it...to death.


 
I do not understand your theory..... However. I still disagree.

To death? As in? It kills you?
To death.... As in? Smoking weed is not cool anymore, now you have to eat it?

I don't buy it. I'm not gonna come home after a day of work, get all excited on the way home that I get to sit on the couch and eat some little strip or some Chocolate covered marijuana.
I look foward to spinning up a joint, smoking that joint, and reflecting on the day, and things to come. I eat because I am hungry, not cause I wanna get high.

I smoke joints anywhere, bus stop, downtown, park, wherever, it's a culture here anymore in Canada and nobody cares, not even the police.


----------



## noneedforalarm

and there you have it....how can you disagree when you dont even understand????the to death part means the SMOKING kills you,which it does.maybe not tonight or tomorrow but in the end if you smoke every day of your life it will eventually catch up.and since when was "smoking weed" cool anyways? sounds like some 14 year old talking to his friends.but stay in the past buddy,as progression is our friend not our enemy.a culture to?sounds just like some teenager trying to be "cool".no thanks i work all day to come home and get high and relax,none of the above.i dont get excited about smoking "weed" like i use to when i was younger thats for sure.


----------



## Trent45

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> and there you have it....how can you disagree when you dont even understand????the to death part means the SMOKING kills you,which it does.maybe not tonight or tomorrow but in the end if you smoke every day of your life it will eventually catch up.and since when was "smoking weed" cool anyways? sounds like some 14 year old talking to his friends.but stay in the past buddy,as progression is our friend not our enemy.a culture to?sounds just like some teenager trying to be "cool".no thanks i work all day to come home and get high and relax,none of the above.i dont get excited about smoking "weed" like i use to when i was younger thats for sure.


 
Huh? I plainly stated, you either think smoking weed kills you, or that it's cliche' or "not cool" to smoke weed, and instead, everyone was eating it, if you may.

So yes, I can, and did disagree.

And if you think smoking weed is going to be, or has been the deciding factor in any significant percentage of death rates, country, worldwide, or on any front, you are a very naive person.

I will always smoke marijuana, as I am sure the vast majority of us on here always will. It's not the same experience. It's timeless.

The rest of what you said, I don't understand.....


----------



## noneedforalarm

i answered those questions and the final answer to the whole thing was NO i dont get excited like i use to when i was young,therefore all the other "cool" things go out the door seeing is how it does not apply to me.the whole progression thing with not smoking is just a matter of time,soon there will be new ways to do things.smoking is bad whether you like it or not,i personally love smoking chronic and will probably never stop.but in the future im sure it will eventually be phased out as there will be new and more efficient ways to  intake marijuana.also on the note of a "timeless" experience,i get high to get high.it doesnt matter whether it be smoked,ate,or any other way to get it down,as long as its happening.
EDIT:you said you disagree on my theory originally...and then go on to say that you disagreed on whether or not smoking weed kills you or its not cool to smoke anymore.please be a little more specific.thanks


----------



## Trent45

Well you posted about pot killing you....which I tried to clarify by asking what you meant. I merely asked what you were referring to either; Death or the fact you had "Smoked Weed To Death", and would love a new way to get high. What followed was not a rant, I was merely stating that I would always smoke joints, and wouldn't use some new advanced method...It really had nothing to do "Being Cool" or whatever it was you went on about. 

The fact is that people aren't going to grow marijuana, and then convert the buds into small strips so they can consume a tab. Some people new to marijuana might pick this up, but the vast majority of the weed smoking population is going to continue to smoke the old fashioned way.

What would come of us growers? We'd grow it, then have to convert it to strips, or a pill, or whatever. That's efficient? Nothing of this sort will be happening in any of our lifetimes. If at all. Weed is a natural thing, things aren't going to get complicated and high tech. Nothing will replace joints, bongs, pipes, etc. 

Will the future offer a new, high tech way to eat a tomato from the inside out..... stay tuned.


----------



## noneedforalarm

Trent45 said:
			
		

> Well you posted about pot killing you....which I covered in both posts.... So I don't know what you mean.
> 
> The fact is that people aren't going to grow marijuana, and then convert the buds into smal strips so they can consume a tab. Some people new to marijuana might pick this up, but the vast majority of the weed smoking population is going to continue to smoke the old fashioned way.
> 
> What would come of us growers? We'd grow it, then have to convert it to strips, or a pill, or whatever. That's efficient? Nothing of this sort will be happening in any of our lifetimes. If at all. Weed is a natural thing, things aren't going to get complicated and high tech. Nothing will replace joints, bongs, pipes, etc.
> 
> Will the future offer a new, high tech way to eat a tomato from the inside out..... stay tuned.


ok...the fact that SMOKE kills you is what i posted not pot,so get that straight.the thought that people grow tobacco and convert it to cigarettes themselves as a majority is false.the fact that you blew my original post out of proportion is true.and last but not least,you eat the tomato,not smoke it...FACT.dont compare something recreational with something essential like food.and yes just like the vaporizer will replace the joint,bong,pipe,ect. something more efficient one day will replace the vaporizer.the whole reason people dont use vaporizers is ignorance and money issues.most people dont have the option to go spend 400-500$(us)
on a vaporizer(a quality vaporizer anyway...i mean would you buy a cheap bong?NO.and if you would then you probably smoke swag all day and it doesnt matter.and for those that dont understand this,when you buy a 60 dollar vaporizer the burner may go out in a couple months and so on with its cheap problems.same goes with glass,if you buy a cheap thin piece its more likely to break or crack some time in the not so distant future.but put your money in a volcano and you got a medical grade vaporizer with warranty,and putting money in a nice glass piece can reassure you on those "accidental" drops.)and smoke right.instead they spend there 2 dollars on some papers and go to town inefficiently.which is perfectly understandable.the ignorance part being just that,noone knows what they are or what they do on a MAJORITY level.but on the original "theory" as youve dubbed it,everything that we like evolves to become more efficient and more convenient to our needs/wants(i know not its not proper english but you understand so i have succeeded...i hope).


----------



## Hick

I hope we don't have to add a ban to the discussion of "evolution" to the rules, too.. 
,,,just watching


----------



## noneedforalarm

Hick said:
			
		

> I hope we don't have to add a ban to the discussion of "evolution" to the rules, too..
> ,,,just watching


your hilarious yo.


----------



## Trent45

I dunno man, vaporizers have been around for freaking ages my friend and it's not like they've changed the way we smoke pot. I don't see things changing. Might have more ways of smoking it, but when it comes down to it, it's never gonna change. People think of weed, they think of somone smoking a joint, a bong, a bowl. And that will never change, no matter how many gadgets they make.


----------



## noneedforalarm

vaporizers have only been around for about 15-20 years as far as chronic goes.and thats nowhere near the time frame it takes for something to get a foothold on the populous.only in recent years has it actually been promoted and talked about for chronic heavily due to MMJ.


----------



## Motor City Madman

Mike I have never tried your strips but would like to, sorry you cant find more help with this.

Good luck
MCM


----------



## Trent45

I'm not gonna argue such a silly topic man. 
Vaporizers go back much farther than that......People were making them out of heating elements and jam jars back in the day. To think the vaporizer was invitented in 1990 is laughable.
Weed will always be smoked, forever and ever. Nothing will take the place of inhaling marijuana smoke.


----------



## noneedforalarm

i did not say they were invented in the 90's.once again you misread my post.also to state your not going to argue first or last in your post especially before you start arguing is just out of control.remember the whole argument(where it ended up now anyways)was about vaporizers being popular and picking up steam over bongs,joints and pipes n such.but way to take it the wrong way for the 5th time.later


----------



## Trent45

You said they had been around for 15-20 years.... You basically pulled something out your arse for arguments sake, not I.

The fact is that smoking weed in a joint, or a bowl, is and always will be the way to smoke weed. It can be done anywhere, everyone knows how to use it, and it's time tested. These strips, and pills are novelities. Vaporizers are good fun but they are by no means the future of consuming marijuana.


----------



## nvthis

Sometimes you feel like a nut.... Well, you know. Just sayin'.


----------



## Trent45

I loathe cocunut...


----------



## nvthis

Yeah, me too.


----------



## cadlakmike1

> These strips, and pills are novelities



These strips are intended to be used by MMJ patients. Same as sprays like Sativex. People abuse medicines, both prescription and over the counter, and undoubtedly people will abuse these. I personally would rather just smoke. There is no novelty involved in treating chronic pain and other ailments with non-narcotic non-addictive medicines. 

I'm not trying to attack anyone but I'm not really happy with how this thread was hijacked. If you want to argue about vaporizers or whether it's better to eat or smoke or whatever please feel free to start another thread.

I simply came across this new strip and thought I would share with the rest of the community. That's why I posted this in the news section. I was interested in this and was hoping someone could share some insight with us from personal experience.

BTW, I hate coconut too.


----------



## Trent45

Yeah, sorry bro, my apologies. People get high, and rant, it happens sometimes. I already said it's a good option for people who cannot inhale marijuana smoke, or even have problems disgesting it.

I don't think many people will have had much experience with them being fairly new, however I am sure it's something people new to marijuana and its remedies might want to explore, due to the plain parinoa of smoking weed.

And I know there will be some cocunut lovers in here, but why is it that everytime there is a box of donuts, the cocunut ones are always left..If people liked them so much, they'd eat em, no?


----------



## cadlakmike1

No offense taken. I just don't want hick to have to close this before we hear more about it. 

Like you touched on earlier, there is still a very negative stigma by most of the population as far as "smoking pot" goes, even towards those using it for pure medicinal purposes. I really think things like this will be a huge step in decriminalization. People who would be opposed to smoking pot could take something like this without all the carcinogens and tars associated with any smoke. It would be easier for the masses to accept this form of medicine over a fist full of joints. If more people use things like this and have positive results that's a huge step in the war on the war on drugs.


----------

